# Baby race horse Goanna



## HerpAddict (Sep 5, 2013)

I think it is a racehorse anyways. Rescued this little fella off a cat at my inlaws house. Doesn't seem to be injured at all so he is free to go when it warms up today. 
Is he fresh out the egg? Don't know how small hatchings are.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice save! Young Varanus tristis (Black-headed Monitor). Unfortunately it will need some antibiotics from the vet before release if a cat's punctured it anywhere with it's teeth. I've had a few herps with cat punctures over the yeras and they inevitably die without antibiotics from septicemia.

Keep the ambient at 25C with a hotspot in the mid 50-low 60C and offer plenty of cover (and a water bowl) in the meantime, if possible.


----------



## HerpAddict (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for that. I can't find a puncture on him, pretty sure he is completely unharmed.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Was this caught at Nelson Bay?


----------



## HerpAddict (Sep 5, 2013)

Nah mate, on holidays back home in Perth.


----------

